# HINDI: Words in Hindi language seem to hang down from a line



## cadavreeexquis

Hey Everyone! 

I need help on the translation of a sentence from English to Hindi. It is such a beautiful language but really hard to translate, I find. 
The sentence I'd like to translate is: "Words in Hindi language seem to hang down from a line".
I really have no clue so I hope someone will be willing to help me.
Thanks for the attention and have a great day!

Chiara


----------



## cadavreeexquis

I mispelled "translation", good job!


----------



## Wolverine9

I'll give it a try.  I believe the literal translation would be: "hindii bhaashaa ke shabdoN lakiir se niiche laTak rahe hai"


----------



## Qureshpor

Wolverine9 said:


> I'll give it a try.  I believe the literal translation would be: "hindii bhaashaa ke shabdoN lakiir se niiche laTak rahe hai"


Just a small correction, Wolverine9..

Hindi bhaashaa ke *shabd* lakiir se niiche *laTke hu'e* lagte hai*N*.


----------



## Wolverine9

^ Thank you!  I didn't realize shabd was both singular and plural.


----------



## Qureshpor

Wolverine9 said:


> ^ Thank you!  I didn't realize shabd was both singular and plural.


Masculine nouns ending in a consonant convey both the singular and plural meaning.

yah shabd lambaa hai (is shabd ko likho)

ve shabd chhoTe haiN (in shabdoN ko likho)


----------



## marrish

Wolverine9 said:


> I'll give it a try.  I believe the literal translation would be: "hindii bhaashaa ke shabdoN lakiir se laTak rahe hai"


If I may, not literal but maybe somewhat better relating to the graphic side: akshar.


----------



## Qureshpor

marrish said:


> If I may, not literal but maybe somewhat better relating to the graphic side: akshar.


Yes, indeed marrish SaaHib. Although the OP has used "words" in the query, it might be better to say "letters". But it is the letters that form the words; so I don't see too much of a problem with using "shabd. I think we'll leave the final choice with the OP.


----------



## Wolverine9

To sum up for the OP: "Hindi bhaashaa ke shabd lakiir se niiche laTke hu'e lagte haiN".  However, you may substitute akshar (letters) for shabd (words) if you wish.


----------



## tonyspeed

Since Hindi is not usually written in Roman font:

1. हिंदी भाषा के शब्द लकीर से नीचे लटके हुए लगते हैं 
2. हिंदी भाषा के अक्षर  लकीर से नीचे लटके हुए लगते हैं


----------



## Qureshpor

tonyspeed said:


> Since Hindi is not usually written in Roman font:
> 
> 1. हिंदी भाषा के शब्द लकीर से नीचे लटके हुए लगते हैं
> 2. हिंदी भाषा के अक्षर  लकीर से नीचे लटके हुए लगते हैं


Thank you Tony SaaHib. I was thinking about this but did n't get round to doing it.


----------



## greatbear

I'd translate it as: "Hindi bhaashaa ke shabd jaise ek lakiir se Tange lagte haiN".

In Hindi script: हिन्दी भाषा के शब्द जैसे एक लकीर से टँगे लगते हैं|

Meanwhile, in my opinion, "neeche" in the above translations is wrong. In English, "hang down" is idiomatic, but in Hindi that is not needed and may even convey a wrong idea. If something is hanging from a line, it normally would hang "neeche".


----------



## Qureshpor

^ Valid point and well made. In this case...

हिंदी भाषा के शब्द एक लकीर से लटके हुए लगते हैं 

हिंदी भाषा के शब्द एक लकीर पर टंगे हुए लगते हैं 

And if a really idiomatic rendering (not translation) is acceptable, then one can not beat the following quote from Raghupati Sahay "Firaq" *G*orakhpuri. 

हिंदी रस्मुल्ख़त[लिपि]ऐसा है जैसे धोबी ने कपड़े लटका रखे हों 

रघुपति सहाय "फ़िराक़" गोरखपुरी

Hindi rasmu_*l*xat [lipi] aisaa hai jaise dhobii ne kapRe laTkaa rakhe hoN


----------



## greatbear

QURESHPOR said:


> one can not beat the following quote from Raghupati Sahay "Firaq" gorakhpuri. I could not find a way to add a dot below the "kh".
> 
> हिंदी रस्मुल्खत[लिपि] ऐसा है जैसे धोबी ने कपड़े लटका रखे हों
> 
> रघुपति सहाय "फ़िराक़" गोरखपुरी
> 
> Hindi rasmu_xat [lipi] aisaa hai jaise dhobii ne kapRe laTkaa rakhe hoN



Haha, that's indeed a great one!  I guess you could also provide translation of it in English for the OP, s/he will have fun! (I will not do so because you are the best translator on this forum IMO, as far as Hindi/Urdu to English is concerned.)


----------



## Wolverine9

QURESHPOR said:


> हिंदी भाषा के शब्द एक लकीर *पर *टंगे हुए लगते हैं



Probably a typo: should be *से *

To the OP, *cadavreeexquis*: Can you clarify the reason for your translation inquiry?  We might be able to then better determine if an exact, literal translation is most appropriate or if there is a more suitable idiomatic phrase.


----------



## greatbear

^ No, Wolverine, both are fine: "se" means "from" the line, whereas "par" would mean "on" the line - the final result is the same.


----------



## cadavreeexquis

Hey Everyone!
Sorry for the late reply and thank you SO MUCH for putting this much effort into translating my sentence. 



Wolverine9 said:


> Probably a typo: should be *से *
> 
> To the OP, *cadavreeexquis*: Can you clarify the reason for your translation inquiry? We might be able to then better determine if an exact, literal translation is most appropriate or if there is a more suitable idiomatic phrase.



To *Wolverine9*: To answer your question I'm recently developing a strong interest towards Eastern cultures. Studying, I came up with this assumption and thought I would have liked to see it correctly written in the original language. Having clarified that, I personally think that both "words" and "letters" would convey the same meaning in this particular sentence. Since you obviously have a deeper knowledge of the language and the culture behind it, do you think it could make a difference?




QURESHPOR said:


> ^ Valid point and well made. In this case...
> 
> हिंदी भाषा के शब्द एक लकीर से लटके हुए लगते हैं
> 
> हिंदी भाषा के शब्द एक लकीर पर टंगे हुए लगते हैं
> 
> And if a really idiomatic rendering (not translation) is acceptable, then one can not beat the following quote from Raghupati Sahay "Firaq" *G*orakhpuri.
> 
> हिंदी रस्मुल्ख़त[लिपि]ऐसा है जैसे धोबी ने कपड़े लटका रखे हों
> 
> रघुपति सहाय "फ़िराक़" गोरखपुरी
> 
> Hindi rasmu_*l*xat [lipi] aisaa hai jaise dhobii ne kapRe laTkaa rakhe hoN



To *QURESHPOR*: Since I see you're a really respected translator I'd ask you which one of the two traslations you all provided me with you'd suggest to adopt. If I may ask, what does the quote say? It seems really interesting and I'd really like to know.


Again, THANK YOU ALL for the kind effort


----------



## marrish

cadavreeexquis said:


> I personally think that both "words" and "letters" would convey the same meaning in this particular sentence.


Yes, 'words' can be applied equally well to spoken words as well as to the written ones, so the choice of शब्द _shabd_ is just fine. Both 'words' and 'letters' do convey the same meaning here.


----------



## Qureshpor

It is nice to be appreciated once in a while!

cadavreeexquis, I am neither a translator nor respected! (Perhaps in my dreams!!). It would not be fair for me to pick out a translation which I think is the most suitable. Frankly, I am surprised we have come up with so many variations. So, I am afraid you will have to make this choice! To make your job even more difficult, I've got a couple more options for you, with back translation.

हिंदी भाशा में लगता है उसके शब्द एक लकीर से लटक रहे हैं
In Hindi it seems its words are hanging down from a line

हिंदी भाषा में लगता है उसकी लिपि एक लकीर से लटक रही है
In Hindi it seems its alphabet is hanging down from a line

Regarding the quote, there is always the "lost in translation" phenomenon but I have made an attempt. What, I've written in brackets is for clarification. Its author, God bless his soul, was Raghupati Sahay "Firaq" Gorakhpuri who hailed from a city called Gorakhpur in the Indian state of Uttar Pradesh. He was a professor of English but is known more for his Urdu poetry, using the nom de plume "Firaq" (pronounced Firaaq, which means "separation [of lovers]". 

"Hindi alphabet is such that you would think a washerman has hung his washing [on a washing line]!"


----------



## greatbear

QURESHPOR said:


> ... Firaaq, which means "seperation [of lovers]".



Interesting, QP (and thanks for the info!). I have always used "firaaq" in the sense of an anxious waiting (not necessarily for love): here's an example sentence I found on the Net - (veh) "इस _फिराक़ में_ रहता है कि इससे बेहतर नौकरी मिल जाए".


----------



## cadavreeexquis

QURESHPOR said:


> It is nice to be appreciated once in a while!
> 
> cadavreeexquis, I am neither a translator nor respected! (Perhaps in my dreams!!). It would not be fair for me to pick put a translation which I think is the most suitable. Frankly, I am surprised we have come with so many variations. So, I am afraid you will have to make this choice! To make your job even more difficult, I've got a couple more options for you, with back translation.
> 
> हिंदी भाशा में लगता है उसके शब्द एक लकीर से लटक रहे हैं
> In Hindi it seems its words are hanging down from a line
> हिंदी भाषा में लगता है उसकी लिपि एक लकीर से लटक रही है
> In Hindi it seems its alphabet is hanging down from a line
> 
> Regarding the quote, there is always the "lost in translation" phenomenon but it goes something like this. What, I've written in brackets is for clarification. Its author, God bless his soul, was Raghupati Sahay "Firaq" Gorakhpuri who hailed from a city called Gorakhpur in the Indian state of Uttar Pradesh. He was a professor of English but is known more for his Urdu poetry, using the nom du plume "Firaq" (pronounced Firaaq, which means "seperation [of lovers]".
> 
> "Hindi alphabet is such you would think a washman has hung his washing [on a washing line]!"



I think it's fascinating how one simple sentence can be translated in so many similar yet different ways. That's the charm of languages, I guess 
The quotation you wrote is actually really similar to what I meant! I find it really poetic and down-to-earth. Thank you for pointing it out, I would have never known about it if it weren't for you!
Since it is up to me, I think I'll go with this one:

हिंदी भाशा में लगता है उसके शब्द एक लकीर से लटक रहे हैं
In Hindi it seems its words are hanging down from a line

It's perfect. Thank you again for your help. You guys were all really useful and kind. It was a real pleasure, I hope I can return the favor someday. If you ever need an Italian translation please let me know, I'll do my best.
Have a great day!

Chiara


----------



## greatbear

cadavreeexquis said:


> Since it is up to me, I think I'll go with this one:
> 
> हिंदी भाशा में लगता है उसके शब्द एक लकीर से लटक रहे हैं
> In Hindi it seems its words are hanging down from a line



With just a little note, Chiara: not भाशा in the above, but भाषा, in case you are also using the Hindi script.

Pleasure for all of us in helping you!


----------



## tonyspeed

greatbear said:


> With just a little note, Chiara: not भाशा in the above, but भाषा, in case you are also using the Hindi script.
> 
> Pleasure for all of us in helping you!




True, there is no such word as भाशा in written form. 

tangnaa vs lataknaa ? Any hidden semantic differences. I was looking in Platts and it did mention "by a string" for taangnaa (transitive form).


----------



## Qureshpor

tonyspeed said:


> True, there is no such word as भाशा in written form.


It was indeed an oversight on my part and I am grateful for its correction. We would not wish a learner of the language to go away with inaccurate information and I am glad that was not allowed to happen. And we are all here to learn from one another. Thank you.


----------

